# Meds



## anxybilly (Jun 22, 2011)

I will tell you what I have tried.

Prozac
Paxil
Effexor- made it worse.
Abilify
Riperdal
Seroquel
Lexapro
Celexa
Klonopin- Helped but built a tolerance
Ativan
Valium- Helped but built a tolerance, obviously
Abilify
Lithium
Remeron
Depakote
Trazadone

And others, doesn't anything work?
I do not want to stay on a Benzo all my life.


----------



## Shapiro (Nov 7, 2011)

You took these for dp or anxiety? For anxitey I used paxil for a short time (bad side effects for me) and welbutrin. But I combined that with cbt, which cured it. For the dp i've taken dextidrine and right now I'm on ritalin. I've huge sucsses with this class of drugs combined with the cbt. Very addictive for me tho. My husband rations them to me...otherwise I'll run out before my perscription is due.


----------



## Depersonal Eyes (Oct 10, 2011)

Here's my list. I've had no success with medicine, but many people have so I would not rule out everything that I've tried. I tried Naltrexone, which did not help me, but has had positive results with DP. Maybe you could bring that up to your doctor. Do you take any supplements or vitamins?


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

If you want non benzos for anxiety you might try buspar it's one for anxiety that you take every day

I'd put my list, but it's over 40 now.


----------



## anxybilly (Jun 22, 2011)

Shapiro said:


> You took these for dp or anxiety? For anxitey I used paxil for a short time (bad side effects for me) and welbutrin. But I combined that with cbt, which cured it. For the dp i've taken dextidrine and right now I'm on ritalin. I've huge sucsses with this class of drugs combined with the cbt. Very addictive for me tho. My husband rations them to me...otherwise I'll run out before my perscription is due.


Yes I took most for anxiety which causes my d/r and d/p.

I have to say the only meds that worked were the Benzo's but they lose effectiveness.

I am turning more to meditation and other things.

What med are you on?


----------



## anxybilly (Jun 22, 2011)

Depersonal Eyes said:


> Here's my list. I've had no success with medicine, but many people have so I would not rule out everything that I've tried. I tried Naltrexone, which did not help me, but has had positive results with DP. Maybe you could bring that up to your doctor. Do you take any supplements or vitamins?


How long were you on the Klonopin?

It helped but I built tolerance to it fast.

I will look that med up. I have never heard of that one.


----------



## anxybilly (Jun 22, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> If you want non benzos for anxiety you might try buspar it's one for anxiety that you take every day
> 
> I'd put my list, but it's over 40 now.


I have tried Buspar. It is another one that didn't work.

Actually it was one of the first meds back in '96.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

You know I had tollerance probs w benzos in the past. I currently use 3 different ones. If you can alternate them it might reduce the chance of building up tollerence for each one. But atm, I don't use my prn's very often, I have Ativan and klonopin prn, I only take hem a couple times a wek now, but i do take restoril every day fo sleep

bio feedback is something you might look into for anxiety


----------



## anxybilly (Jun 22, 2011)

kate_edwin said:


> You know I had tollerance probs w benzos in the past. I currently use 3 different ones. If you can alternate them it might reduce the chance of building up tollerence for each one. But atm, I don't use my prn's very often, I have Ativan and klonopin prn, I only take hem a couple times a wek now, but i do take restoril every day fo sleep
> 
> bio feedback is something you might look into for anxiety


Klonopin is the only one that really helped. Tolerance built up because I reached 4mg a day.

I will look into it.
I have tried many things for the anxiety, panic, d/p, d/r.
This all started around 2002.

Thanks.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

So I had a bone marrow biopsy done, they screw / drill out a hole in your hip bone, dr said you can hear this awful screeching/cracking sound, etc hurts like hell , I was fairly anxious about it. Day of , I get there, can't take any of my meds because they where putting me out for it, which was fine, until they. Had me all hooked up, ready to go- the anesthesiologist go cancled, she was w another patient, I had to sit in a bed , no meds, scared just about out of. My mind, maybe more scared about being scared, I tried my iPod, tried music and games for a bit, then remembered I knew some different breathing techniques. I had my eyes glued to the monitor, the wave went up and down as my breath went in and out, it told me how many breaths per minute and my heart rate. Having that info (feedback) made it possible for me to get to and stay at about 5 breaths a minute for what turned out to be 3 hours, no anxiety attack, no freaking out , no drugs no help nothing but me and my breathing. That was the first time I'd ever done anything like that. I have a strong history of anxiety attacks in hospitals due to some od attempts, I could get shaky and jumpy just sitting in a hospital. I'm now trying to get my hands on a monitor like that , if I could do hat at will; I could possibl go off all the meds I take for anxiey. I've never had an actual session w a biofeedback therapist, you can probably accomplish something similar if you put your mind to it. They have devices made for this kind of thing, I've never seen them though, you can also noget small pulse ox monitors at walgreens for about 50 bucks, might be worth he investment. But it is totally possible, with a little training to get throguh the anxiety without meds


----------

